# How about this for your home/start page



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Start page


----------



## neilmac (Dec 31, 2008)

Wow... wouldn't know where to start if that came up on my screen every morning! Makes me feel tired just looking at it 8O


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Nice one. Would be really good if it was customisable (is that a word?  )

Andrew


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Start page


Can't resist I think this ones better! but then I would   

_Advertising material removed by Moderators_

Peter


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> > Start page
> ...


Never misses an opportunity to plug JCM does he?

Andrew


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

Good on yer John, A man after my own heart


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

This is mine, says me jumping onto the bandwagon.

http://www.mgauk.org/

cabby


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

cabby said:


> This is mine, says me jumping onto the bandwagon.
> 
> http://www.mgauk.org/
> 
> cabby


Excuse my nosiness, but do you have MG?. Seeing your avatar and username makes it sound unlikely but......


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

simple answer is yes.since 1989. :roll: :roll: 

cabby


----------

